
Vulkan in 30 minutes - adamnemecek
https://renderdoc.org/vulkan-in-30-minutes.html
======
panic
The sample code shows just how absurdly explicit this API is. 200 lines to get
a triangle on the screen!

~~~
foodmart
With great power, comes great responsibility. For those who don't prefer this
level of abstraction, just use a higher level zero cost abstraction.

~~~
sdegutis
I don't know, I feel like D3 solidly demonstrated that you can have absolute
configurability without sacrificing any conciseness.

~~~
hodwik
D3 is not concise compared with most simple js graphing libs -- e.g.
highcharts.

~~~
scardine
I agree, but it is not fair to compare D3 and highcharts because they are not
in the same league.

There are many higher level libraries leveraging on D3 that could be compared
to highcharts. There are also many lower level libraries that have the same
scope as D3, and compared to most of them D3 is pretty concise - the parent
comment has a point.

------
Narishma
It's Vulkan, with a K.

